# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Бизнес >  Помогите выбрать CRM для бизнеса

## AndrewD

Помогите выбрать CRM длянебольшой фирмы. Пробовал бесплатные тарифы у Мегаплана и Битрикс24. Мегаплан,в принципе, понравился - не против платить, но, может, есть подводные камни? Аможет для небольшой компании (у нас сувенирное производство) стоитрассматривать вообще другой продукт?

----------

